
The mystery of WiFi channel 14 - wslh
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/features/report/8051/the-mystery-of-wifi-channel-14/
======
al2o3cr

        However, with some modification and performance enhancement it may well be
        possible to adjust the frequencies available to wireless routers and laptops
        so the wider frequencies can be accessed. In fact with some expert programming
        and enhancements the ‘X’ band is not out of reach.
    

In much the same way that "with some expert engineering and enhancements" the
speed of sound is reachable with a standard car.

Not to say that it's impossible to use X band - packet radio enthusiasts have
been using 10GHz links for decades. But expecting that "performance
enhancement" is going to magically turn a highly-specialized 2.4/5GHz radio
stack into one that works at 10GHz is some movie-style "ENHANCE" nonsense.

